# Usar electrodomestico de 110v en 220v.



## laqui (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola.
¿Cual seria para uds. la forma mas sencilla de usar una tostadora de 110v en 220v?
Gracias.


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 5, 2010)

Transformador. Ej Playsation2


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2010)

transformador! es la mejor opcion!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

Para una tostadora, comprar una de 220 que será mas barato que el transformador.

Solución chapucera para poca potencia, no la recomiendo para una tostadora: Poner un diodo, la mitad de la onda de 220 viene a ser 110. Eso lo usaban hace mil años los soldadores BJC; la resistencia era de 125V y con un diodo lo  vendían para 220V. Eso si, un soldador tiene 15 ó 30W, no es una tostadora.


----------



## laqui (Ago 5, 2010)

@alexus:
Si, pero tendria que ser un tranformador de 700w y saldria mas caro que tirar la tostadora y comprar una de 220v.

@scooter:
Habia pensado lo del diodo, pero deberia ser un diodo muy groso para bancarse 700w.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ...Solución chapucera para poca potencia, no la recomiendo para una tostadora: Poner un diodo, la mitad de la onda de 220 viene a ser 110. Eso lo usaban hace mil años los soldadores BJC; la resistencia era de 125V y con un diodo lo  vendían para 220V. Eso si, un soldador tiene 15 ó 30W, no es una tostadora.


Factible, posible, rápido, económico, peroooooo, hay que ver como trabaja el temporizador/termostato de la tostadora, algunas que he visto son con control electrónico que no admiten el diodo externo.
Diodo para tostadora 700W/110Vca = *6,36A* no es tanto.

Solución un poco menos "Chapucera": Diodo "Solo" para la resistencia y transformador de poca potencia para el posible control.

Solución mas simple y efectiva: Tira la tostadora a la basura y comprate otra de 220Vca


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2010)

Por eso dije que el diodo no me parecía bien para una tostadora. Lo del diodo vale para cargas pequeñas y que sean resistivas, no para algo mas complejo. Ahora que recuerdo también vi una yogurtera que iba así, pero teniendo en cuenta que solo caldea un poco la leche debe de ser de pocos W.


----------

